# Queen Fruit Salad



## Raine (Jul 21, 2005)

*QUEEN FRUIT SALAD*

_Makes 8 servings. _

2 1/2 cups (1-pound, 4-1/2-ounce can) crushed pineapple, drained
1 cup shredded coconut
1 cup cottage cheese
1 cup sour cream
4 medium (peeled or unpeeled) fresh peaches, diced
8 fresh whole peaches for serving
*MIX *pineapple, coconut, cottage cheese and sour cream. Chill.

*FOLD *in diced peaches just before serving. Score each peach half with a knife and then twist in half. Remove the pit.

*SPOON *the salad over each peach half.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 21, 2005)

Raine,

this looks wonderful. We have 3 peach trees and each year I'm at a loss as to what on earth to do with them...I give a lot away, as I just do NOT make jams and jelly so maybe I'll fix up a bag of peaches and include your recipe with it to give to friends...Thank you.
kadesma


----------



## middie (Jul 21, 2005)

ummm kadesma i'm a friend send me some lol


----------



## kadesma (Jul 21, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> ummm kadesma i'm a friend send me some lol


As soon as they ripen, watch the mail 
kadesma


----------



## middie (Jul 21, 2005)

no problem... send 'em ups or fedex. 
or hey send them just before they're ripe
that way the'll be ripe when they get here lol


----------



## tweedee (Jul 21, 2005)

that sounds really good


----------

